# Ebay Live Rock



## scotty703 (Aug 22, 2006)

Has anybody had luck ordering live rock from Ebay or off the web? Please reccomend someone or tell me to stay away from?


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Oceans home etc. I've had excellent luck and great prices. Monica is very friendly. I even drove 2 hours to meet her one time. I think she still sells on Ebay. Average prices are about $4 or less a pound.


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

I used to sell live rock on eBay, but I don't anymore anyways I know that there are some good sellers I bought from I will post the id if I find them.


----------

